# Pax rating 4.9 of late



## qster (Sep 5, 2014)

Over the last two weeks or so, I've noticed that a lot of the pax have 4.9 ratings. Has anyone else noticed this?

I find this strange, especially after the drivers ratings for 5.0 for a day or so a while back...


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

qster said:


> Over the last two weeks or so, I've noticed that a lot of the pax have 4.9 ratings. Has anyone else noticed this?
> 
> I find this strange, especially after the drivers ratings for 5.0 for a day or so a while back...


maybe the pax are new and haven't taken many rides? Did they act like 4.9's?


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

I checked mine, it’s 4.6. I tip 5$ every single ride, I know the drivers are dinging me because my friends are telling them I drive Uber. Sounds like my rating would go up if I stopped tipping. You guys give people who haven’t tipped in 300 rides 4.8’s and 4.9’s! I only aspire to be the perfect Uber passenger. It’s really hard not to tip a driver but I think I can learn.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Most likely drivers appreciate tips. In my opinion tipping and respect would help you increase your rating.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

There was a thread about this. Drivers here savage the passenger ratings of other drivers routinely. It is hugely outweighing the effect of the tips.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I had a ***** give me a 1 today because she was in a bad mood. The entire time from when she stepped into my car to when she got out she is staring at her phone making noises. I got her 2 miles in 5 minutes downtown Miami at 7am I couldn't wait to get her out of my car and she dropped my rating from 4.96 down to 4.94.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Nevermind the ***** gave me a 2* lol, I have 57 of 58 of my last rides a 5* and 102 of 104 5* some people just suck.


----------



## loft205 (Mar 8, 2015)

limepro said:


> Nevermind the ***** gave me a 2* lol, I have 57 of 58 of my last rides a 5* and 102 of 104 5* some people just suck.


lucky you she just gave you a 2. Wait till they give you 1 for no reason whatsoever. Uber On!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

loft205 said:


> lucky you she just gave you a 2. Wait till they give you 1 for no reason whatsoever. Uber On!


Yeah I sent a message to uber telling them people with low ratings shouldn't be allowed to rate drivers. *****es will be *****es.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Uber does not and will not care about any driver's complain unless the drivers become United under one clear decision or decisions.


----------



## qster (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes they acted like 4.9's.


----------

